# [Risolto] Apache non ne vuole sapere di partire

## ReDirEct__

Quando do il comando /etc/init.d/apache2 start questo è l'output:

```
apache2              | * Starting apache2 ...

apache2              |apache2: apr_sockaddr_info_get() failed for gentoo

apache2              |apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.0.1 for ServerName          [ !! ]

apache2              | * ERROR: apache2 failed to start

```

Provando a farlo partire manualmente dando semplicemente apache2-k start questo è quello che ottengo:

```
apache2: apr_sockaddr_info_get() failed for gentoo

apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.0.1 for ServerName

no listening sockets available, shutting down

Unable to open logs

```

L'ho installato solo per poter aver un server in locale a fini di studio quindi ho lasciato la configurazione di default e non ho toccato niente... ma non ho capito perchè non vuole saperne di partire... cosa può essere?Last edited by ReDirEct__ on Thu May 26, 2011 4:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cloc3

colpa di Pisapia.

anche a me accade qualcosa di simile, ma il servizio si attiva lo stesso.

se lancio un ps aux|grep apache, infatti, vedo tre processi regolarmente accesi.

----------

## ago

 *ReDirEct__ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> apache2              |apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.0.1 for ServerName          [ !! ]
> ```
> ...

 

Quest'errore lo dovrebbe dare se c'è confusione in /etc/hosts

----------

## ReDirEct__

 *ago wrote:*   

>  *ReDirEct__ wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> apache2              |apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.0.1 for ServerName          [ !! ]
> ```
> ...

 

Questo è tutto quello che ho in /etc/hosts

```
# /etc/hosts: Local Host Database

#

# This file describes a number of aliases-to-address mappings for the for

# local hosts that share this file.

#

# In the presence of the domain name service or NIS, this file may not be

# consulted at all; see /etc/host.conf for the resolution order.

#

# IPv4 and IPv6 localhost aliases

127.0.0.1       localhost

::1             localhost

#

# Imaginary network.

#10.0.0.2               myname

#10.0.0.3               myfriend

#

# According to RFC 1918, you can use the following IP networks for private

# nets which will never be connected to the Internet:

#

#       10.0.0.0        -   10.255.255.255

#       172.16.0.0      -   172.31.255.255

#       192.168.0.0     -   192.168.255.255

#

# In case you want to be able to connect directly to the Internet (i.e. not

# behind a NAT, ADSL router, etc...), you need real official assigned

# numbers.  Do not try to invent your own network numbers but instead get one

# from your network provider (if any) or from your regional registry (ARIN,

# APNIC, LACNIC, RIPE NCC, or AfriNIC.)

#

```

----------

## ReDirEct__

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> colpa di Pisapia.
> 
> anche a me accade qualcosa di simile, ma il servizio si attiva lo stesso.
> 
> se lancio un ps aux|grep apache, infatti, vedo tre processi regolarmente accesi.

 

A me nada de nada... e si è colpa di Pisapia...

----------

## djinnZ

```
# /etc/hosts: Local Host Database

#

# This file describes a number of aliases-to-address mappings for the for

# local hosts that share this file.

#

# In the presence of the domain name service or NIS, this file may not be

# consulted at all; see /etc/host.conf for the resolution order.

#

# IPv4 and IPv6 localhost aliases

127.0.0.1       localhost

::1             localhost

172.30.0.x pincopallino.it
```

e dovrebbe sparire il warning, controlla anche le direttive listen in vhost.d

----------

## ReDirEct__

ho controllato, e l'unica direttiva è quello nel file vhost di default... per quanto riguarda la modifica ad /etc/hosts... posso mettere un qualsiasi hostname? In ogni caso non è tanto per il warning, quanto per il fatto che il demone di apache non si avvia

----------

## djinnZ

quel warn vuol dire che apache si è avviato ma attende su local host. Se lanci http://127.0.0.1 o http://localhost in un browser dovresti vedere apache.

Altrimenti il problema è un altro.

Puoi metterci quello che ti pare bada solo che l'ip sia quello del computer su cui gira apache. Insomma devi avere l'hostname configuranto anche in hosts o nel dns (se lo usi).

----------

## ago

 *ReDirEct__ wrote:*   

> ho controllato, e l'unica direttiva è quello nel file vhost di default... per quanto riguarda la modifica ad /etc/hosts... posso mettere un qualsiasi hostname?

 

Cancella tutto e metti una cosa del tipo:

```
127.0.0.1       localhost.localdomain localhost $( hostname )
```

Ovviamente devi sostituire $ (hostname) col tuo hostname

----------

## ReDirEct__

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> quel warn vuol dire che apache si è avviato ma attende su local host. Se lanci http://127.0.0.1 o http://localhost in un browser dovresti vedere apache.
> 
> Altrimenti il problema è un altro.
> 
> Puoi metterci quello che ti pare bada solo che l'ip sia quello del computer su cui gira apache. Insomma devi avere l'hostname configuranto anche in hosts o nel dns (se lo usi).

 

Ma non c'è solo il warn... c'è anche l'errore che dice che il demone di apache non è partito...

 *ago wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ReDirEct__ ha scritto:
> 
> ho controllato, e l'unica direttiva è quello nel file vhost di default... per quanto riguarda la modifica ad /etc/hosts... posso mettere un qualsiasi hostname?
> ...

 

Ho provato a fare come dici ma i warn ci sono sempre e apache ancora non parte  :Razz: ... non so più dove andare a parare

----------

## koma

 *Quote:*   

> ServerName Topolino.it

 

Nel apache2.conf

 :Smile: 

----------

## pierino_89

Quel warning non è fatale, io andrei a vedere nei log. O lo lancerei con qualche direttiva di debug.

In linea di massima "no listening sockets available, shutting down" mi puzza di porta non settata nel ports.conf, o proprio porta occupata.

----------

## ReDirEct__

 *pierino_89 wrote:*   

> Quel warning non è fatale, io andrei a vedere nei log. O lo lancerei con qualche direttiva di debug.
> 
> In linea di massima "no listening sockets available, shutting down" mi puzza di porta non settata nel ports.conf, o proprio porta occupata.

 

what's ports.conf??? nel mio sistema sembra non esistere questo file... sicuramente la porta non è occupata... almeno da quello che dice netstat... Per il warning infatti io non mi preoccupo, so che esce per una configurazione solo in locale, ma poi il demone parte... io vorrei capire invece perchè a me non va... sono con fastweb e non sono dietro ad un router, quindi la porta sicuramente non è bloccata... per ora non ho neanche un firewall attivo, quindi non vedo proprio perchè non trova un socket su cui mettersi in ascolto... ho finito le idee

----------

## ReDirEct__

ok... indagando più a fondo ho trovato questo nei log: 

```
[Thu May 26 18:07:19 2011] [alert] (EAI 2)Name or service not known: mod_unique_id: unable to find IPv4 address of "gentoo"

Configuration Failed

```

Che vuol dire?

----------

## ReDirEct__

risoltoooooooo!!!

E'è andato... dovevo cambiare la riga in /etc/hosts settandola in questo modo:

```
 127.0.0.1       localhost gentoo
```

dove gentoo è il mio hostname... grazie a tutti  :Smile: 

----------

